# Needle Me This Eye Candy



## Puffer Fish (Jan 20, 2011)

Dear Friends ...
Today I would like to share with you ... some of my favorite 
*Breethers and Morphers*

I hope they move for you as well as they move for me.

*NOTE* ctrl and + or -
*NOTE* ctrl and slide midldle wheel up or down
will increase or decrease the size of pictures in most browsers .... to enjoy the viewing !


----------



## smokeless22 (Jan 20, 2011)

#3 is my new desktop!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 20, 2011)

#2 is mine, thanks man +rep


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sub'd.

Morethantencharacters.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 20, 2011)

Music Link Open in new tab ...


----------



## cowasaki (Jan 20, 2011)

im stealin the gas mask man for my desktop...awesome..lol


----------



## upthearsenal (Jan 20, 2011)

These are really cool Puff! Thanks for sharing, I really like the guy with the red tie, it got me thinkin'... and got my imagination running wild!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words all ... I have tons to share ... to prepare this thread for the wkds festivities !!































Music Link Open in new tab


----------



## SkyHighPi (Jan 20, 2011)

Pic number 2, new wallpaper. Thanks puffer.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 20, 2011)

Yo D lolzz













Music Link Open in new tab ...


----------



## Swag (Jan 20, 2011)

The sheer magnitude of these images made my computer shut out Firefox and lag out for 3 minutes, but completely worth it. Gotta remember to look at these on my trip with Lucy tomorrow


----------



## Daath (Jan 20, 2011)

Synapses now integrated. Thanks Puff.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 20, 2011)

Music Link Open in new tab ...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 20, 2011)

Eye candy is the perfect title for such a thread... I had to control myself from not salivating 

Thanks for the brain movies Puffer


----------



## smokeless22 (Jan 20, 2011)

if the picture of the liquid was rotated 180 degrees it would look as if a liquid mushroom cloud


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 20, 2011)

5 stars, would rep if i could. awsome pics, will check music soon. puffers posts are always a treat


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 20, 2011)

Music Link Open in new tab ...


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 20, 2011)

Music Link Open in new tab ...


----------



## Daath (Jan 20, 2011)

Great music. Awesome pics. Love the thread!


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jan 20, 2011)

Sub'd! That Yoda pic is awesome. Most of the others have far too much going on for my brain to process at the moment.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 20, 2011)

Music Link Open in new tab ...


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 20, 2011)

I have to put this little video ... the perfect spot.

[video=youtube;7Chyruy1xXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Chyruy1xXA[/video]













Music Link Open in new tab ...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 20, 2011)

I never knew the digital highway known as computers providing such a scenic route. Nature refined, great work _Puff_


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm still waiting for that perfect one to be my new wallpaper. I know you probably have one that's perfect for me, and I will be patient and wait for it to come.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 20, 2011)

I've nabbed a few, puff do you make any of these yourself??


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 20, 2011)

> I've nabbed a few, puff do you make any of these yourself??


Not in particular or then again somewhere in there 
hidden. All kinds of hidden stuff ... just got to study the art at right dosages.








































Music Link Open in new tab ...


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fuck That Shit is my new background. I knew it would come.

Perfectly explains my philosophy on working. I will never work for anyone else, I am my own man, I work for my own achievements.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 20, 2011)

Auzzie07 said:


> Fuck That Shit is my new background. I knew it would come.
> 
> Perfectly explains my philosophy on working. I will never work for anyone else, I am my own man, I work for my own achievements.


 Dear AUZZIE ... I did a 2 minute data wake on your profile and pulled this one ... your reaction has been conditioned.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 20, 2011)

Come again? Data wake? Reaction conditioned?

I appreciate it, I think?

Morethantencharacters


----------



## Karmapuff (Jan 21, 2011)

I will help contribute to this awesome thread :]


----------



## Karmapuff (Jan 21, 2011)

iceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice Pics i made the one with the sign that says Drug Free Zone my backround Keep up the good work


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 21, 2011)

Karma ... thank you for adding some candy ... nice !!


----------



## a dog named chico (Jan 21, 2011)

Number 4, second set..New backround...+ REP


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 21, 2011)

cowasaki said:


> im stealin the gas mask man for my desktop...awesome..lol


Have you carefully studied that picture ... brother ...































Music Link Open in new tab ...


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 21, 2011)

Music Link Open in new tab ...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 21, 2011)

great shit puffer!


I'm about to drop, will be in this thread checking shit out  I don't know how much I'll be posting though. Feel free to PM


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 21, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> great shit puffer!
> 
> 
> I'm about to drop, will be in this thread checking shit out  I don't know how much I'll be posting though. Feel free to PM


Hey Verde .... that sounds great ... looking forward to Tonight that is for sure


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 21, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Hey Verde .... that sounds great ... looking forward to Tonight that is for sure



I just ate a little more than one dose.. like 1.5


I feel it moving through my veins already 


I have a feeling this will be some goooooodd shiiiit


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 21, 2011)

ya nicce sr. verde its not the same thing but im going to be seeing bees tomorrow.. enjoy ur night.. hey wait r u still going to see Tron 3D?


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 21, 2011)

im loving this puffer + rep


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 21, 2011)

saw tron 3d yeah it was sick

this thread has some great eye candy thanks puffer


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 21, 2011)

A few from far far away


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 21, 2011)

Good timing kind soul ... I am at peek ... strong tracers ...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 21, 2011)

just a few more for ya


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 21, 2011)

More candy for your peek.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 21, 2011)

cant get that one full size??? heres link you have to copy and paste it in your url it wont show up other wise.. 
http://www.imageviper.com/displayimage/86882/0/Matrixhddvd2.1.png


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 21, 2011)

this thread is crazzeeee


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 21, 2011)

U like my breetherSSS and MorpherZZZ

Yup all the pics are moving ... great ... working just as expected ...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 21, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> U like my breetherSSS and MorpherZZZ
> 
> Yup all the pics are moving ... great ... working just as expected ...


for real man you send me for a loop 

love it

i messaged you a video you should study real quick 

yeahhh man


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 22, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> for real man you send me for a loop
> 
> love it
> 
> ...


Hey hey ... thank you for that video ... It came at the perfect time .... and you engaged that !
Yes sir .... I was in that loop with you Brother.
I am glad you noticed the orange and reds ...


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 27, 2011)

Got to love Prime .... I grew up watching him .... and Voltron.
Nice one brother.


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 27, 2011)

haha yaa.. i grew up watching beast wars... dont know if you ever saw it but it was a newer version of transformers.... man that show was the bomb.... plus I love the movies i know they are lacking story line hence Michael Bay made them............. but its a piece of growing up made into a modern movie gotta love it


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 28, 2011)

Ya but that leads me to a question .... do you think we love the theme .... in these shows .... as per transformation of one state into another ? Is there any other reason that you might think of ?


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 28, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Ya but that leads me to a question .... do you think we love the theme .... in these shows .... as per transformation of one state into another ? Is there any other reason that you might think of ?


hahahaha that is precisely the art of what we are all searching for... bruce wayne to batman... clark kent to superman.... this is the nature of our love the art of transformation.. this is what drives us to search for new areas of consciousness


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 28, 2011)

MyPalaceIsInside said:


> hahahaha that is precisely the art of what we are all searching for... bruce wayne to batman... clark kent to superman.... this is the nature of our love the art of transformation.. this is what drives us to search for new areas of consciousness


Yup you just gave me the only answer there is .... the answer that lies inside.


----------



## smokeless22 (Jan 28, 2011)

is beast wars where the transformers are turning into animals and vice versa what not? if so, i remember that


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 28, 2011)

smokeless22 said:


> is beast wars where the transformers are turning into animals and vice versa what not? if so, i remember that


hahaha ya u remember it that show was the bomb


----------



## Swag (Jan 28, 2011)

Just took 30-35mg of Nexus in some OJ. Got the bong in the freezer with a half ounce. A memory foam pad on the ground with a lava lamp and these pictures to look at along with 3 hours of dubstep/techno/trance. I will report my findings


----------



## Auzzie07 (Jan 28, 2011)

Swag said:


> Just took 30-35mg of Nexus in some OJ. Got the bong in the freezer with a half ounce. A memory foam pad on the ground with a lava lamp and these pictures to look at along with 3 hours of dubstep/techno/trance. I will report my findings


Nexus?

This post is now more than ten characters; RIU is a jerk


----------



## Swag (Jan 29, 2011)

2c-b. I feel at complete balance with the universe this is beautiful. I have a permanent smile on my face


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 29, 2011)

haha good to hear brotha ill be goin to the Nexus later tonight


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;LtKroqrZPmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtKroqrZPmk&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;KKs_LRjXV1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKs_LRjXV1E[/video]









































[video=youtube;SGU_3maxoHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGU_3maxoHo[/video]


----------



## Swag (Jan 29, 2011)

To much time getting lost in each picture and not enough time to look at all of them to truly appreciate the beauty psychedelics bring out in them to me... I must continue my viewing at a later date with Lucy . I also could barely stray away from my lava lamp. Something about watching each glob of goo slowly move up and smash into each other while not combining but rather bouncing off each other and slightly changing their structure to reach the top. In the end to only fall back together as one solid mass at the bottom of the glass...


----------



## burdturd (Jan 29, 2011)

Swag said:


> To much time getting lost in each picture and not enough time to look at all of them to truly appreciate the beauty psychedelics bring out in them to me... I must continue my viewing at a later date with Lucy . I also could barely stray away from my lava lamp. Something about watching each glob of goo slowly move up and smash into each other while not combining but rather bouncing off each other and slightly changing their structure to reach the top. In the end to only fall back together as one solid mass at the bottom of the glass...


+1 on this. I could stare at a lava lamp sober and still be amazed.


----------



## Badbrain (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, great wallpaper pics.. thanks for posting them.


----------



## weasels911 (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 4, 2011)

nICE brotheR
Thank you for your pictures ...
My eyeballs love this.

Perfect timing 2 !


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 5, 2011)

Swag said:


> 2c-b. I feel at complete balance with the universe this is beautiful. I have a permanent smile on my face





MyPalaceIsInside said:


> haha good to hear brotha ill be goin to the Nexus later tonight



 this is good to hear!

I'm eating 25mg tomorrow with a few hits of reallly strong blotter.. first time with the nexus, long time friend of the blotter


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Daath (Feb 5, 2011)

Why is there bacon in the soap Grrr!?!?!?!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah grrrr loving it

ate another half, watched the sun set.


----------



## Swag (Feb 5, 2011)

Good vibes to ya man. Just took 3 hits yesterday I was off my rocker for 8 hours 

View attachment 1425286


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 5, 2011)

Swag said:


> Good vibes to ya man. Just took 3 hits yesterday I was off my rocker for 8 hours
> 
> View attachment 1425286



im about 15 hours in.. 2 total  over here


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 6, 2011)

> *15 hours in.. 2 total*


Wow that is some nicely dipped doses ... 
I can't wait to test these in higher ranges.










































*Music Link Open in new tab ...*


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 6, 2011)

Let me know what you think of these



















here is an example of a destination.. from our recent conversations


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 6, 2011)

Nicely nice ... needle me these !!


----------



## tharoomman (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't thank you enough for posting those pics!!! Great stuff.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 7, 2011)

tharoomman said:


> I can't thank you enough for posting those pics!!! Great stuff.


Thank you friend ... please do drop by as I try to add new content regularly !


----------



## Karmapuff (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Karmapuff (Feb 7, 2011)

Is it just me or are none of my images viewable o_o


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 7, 2011)

Can't see them friend !


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 8, 2011)

This thread wins! Great pics everyone!! Does anyone have in super hi def space pics??


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 8, 2011)

I will get a batch ready for your next flight !!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 8, 2011)

KillerBudz1 said:


> This thread wins! Great pics everyone!! Does anyone have in super hi def space pics??




























If I was an astronaut, I'd sneak some LSD up there 

That's probably why I'm not an astronaut though 




How cool would it be to sit on mars, or the moon, and just trip balls? I often think of this.


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 8, 2011)

i would love to just kick it on the moon with the lucy. that would be the most memeriable experience ever... sigh if only


----------



## weasels911 (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha reminds me of the astronaut in the beginning of the spirit molecule book. He had a mystical experience viewing earth from space which naturally released his DMT. *


----------



## That Canadian (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you very much puffer, these are some really sick pictures I appreciate it.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 9, 2011)

Put your helmets on !!

[video=youtube;EOlowNcrBO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOlowNcrBO8[/video]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 9, 2011)

That Canadian said:


> Thank you very much puffer, these are some really sick pictures I appreciate it.


Anything for a fellow Canadian !!



My Place ... this thread loves YOU !


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Feb 9, 2011)

I LOVE THIS THREAD... we need to keep this going


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so making one of these for my next gathering .... heat reactive ink ... lol
Custom patterns .... nice ...going to be fun !!
Then I will pack it away with my collection of 
color contact lenses !



[video=youtube;4fbzvwSi0cc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fbzvwSi0cc[/video]

[video=youtube;SBPExJ8eQ-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBPExJ8eQ-Y&feature=fvwrel[/video]

[video=youtube;tWWLn7vt37U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWWLn7vt37U&feature=related[/video]











































*LOL ...*
*Read more on the inkblot tests here ...*


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 3, 2011)

Some gif. files i've collected, some of them from here on Riu

it may take awhile for all of them to fully load......sorry
View attachment 1472379


Edit: a few of these turned into jpeg while uploading very weird.possible they were to large.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice ... can't wait for on line trippers ... got some new stocks !!







*CLICK ME and SCROLL DOWN*

*Tunes ...*


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 3, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Nice ... can't wait for on line trippers ... got some new stocks !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool little comic


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 3, 2011)

I am glad you found it !!
Hope others will as well.


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow these pictures are amazing. Makes me wish I still mesed around with computer graphics like I used to in Hs.

I think next time I trip is the time I will start messing photoshop or illustrator again. 

Thank you for this post Puffer. I now have a few new wallpapers for use now =)


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 4, 2011)

All it takes is a little bit of imagination.
Perhaps this graphic is your *KEY* ??

*LOOK*
And do something with that !


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Mar 5, 2011)

rorschach moving mask is crazy. how the hell do u make that? Great pics in here, so many backgrounds to choose from


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 5, 2011)

Senor SmokeAlot said:


> rorschach moving mask is crazy. how the hell do u make that? Great pics in here, so many backgrounds to choose from


Hello friend ... it is a heat reactive ink .... on cotton blend ... you can purchase these ... lots of fun to have.
I play with my for hours !!



Thank you for Coming ... please make Yourself at home and Enjoy the Graphics ..... as there is hundreds of LSD voyages hidden in every ONE of the images.


----------



## weasels911 (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice addition brother ... excellent choices !


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 7, 2011)

A wide array of works I've stumbled upon.. Pleasse affix your Gogglez:


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 9, 2011)

A few more Pieces of Candy & Provocativez for my Gazing Brethren:


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 10, 2011)

Let's have some Funn..















































.. With your eyeballs.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 10, 2011)

.. he's _always_ Watching ..





just for Fun


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 11, 2011)

For the D3vlish Darth..


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 11, 2011)

my new desktop, possibly my new avatar 

Edit: forget possibly.

wanted to rep you but have to spread it around first


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## loquacious (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 11, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> my new desktop, possibly my new avatar
> 
> Edit: forget possibly.


"That's two you owe me, Junior" 









DarthD3vl said:


> wanted to rep you but have to spread it around first


That's funny, I've been having the same problem with you


----------



## Daath (Mar 11, 2011)

Here you go loquacious.





































I like immediate full-size gratification.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 11, 2011)

Daath props 4 the *immediate full-size gratification* !!
That is the only way to make them *breathe ... on L'z*


CAN ... love the vista background (also all the other  ... u gave me some ideas.
loquacious ... wicked pics as well .... that is how I like to dress my ladieZZZ !



*Music Link Open in new tab ...*


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 11, 2011)

One More Wk till the *Super MOON* Party ... !!!






































*Music Link Open in new tab ...*


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 11, 2011)

I think im going to take my 2cb during the super moon


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 11, 2011)

I think we should have a fool moon Internet *white board *extravaganza !!








*Music Link Open in new tab ...*


----------



## Daath (Mar 11, 2011)

I will only have my Sally to accompany me.







Some sounds of Salvia


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Mar 11, 2011)

i love the unpredictability of salvia. it shows no mercy.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 13, 2011)

*i love the unpredictability of Waterslides !!














*


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 13, 2011)

I joined just to say puffer, you have the best taste in pictures!!!!!! hiope i remember this site seems badass.

this took so long to type.


----------



## tricka (Mar 13, 2011)

The pic is up on my homepage


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 14, 2011)

OMFG puffer epic comic is epic lol


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 14, 2011)

Skuxx said:


> I joined just to say puffer, you have the best taste in pictures!!!!!! hiope i remember this site seems badass.
> 
> this took so long to type.


Kind sir ... welcome to RIU !
I hope you stay and make yourself at home.
ALL pictures belong to _*all*_ of us ... as many have contributed
directly or indirectly ... I take 0 credit for this thread !
But do enjoy _*them all*_ in many different states !

I am also happy that we share similar taste !


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yep. Puffer rummages through the web and sets fourth some eye candy that are retina deeply enjoys


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 17, 2011)

Well ... yes and No 
I work with computers and have _Tetrabytes
_of 'data' at my fingertips.

The RIU experience is but a frequency of
much greater system of Operation 
I transmit this signal out of one laptop
out of six machines surrounding me.

All I post ... mirrors who _*I AM *_
All threads created ...to _resonate .. _
_and absorb_.

Made for impact !
and exploration ... !
Of me within YOU.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice ... the red dude is my new Wallie today !!
Excellent pics.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmmm ... gonna shift some gears ...

[video=youtube;QSlK5_3oMCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSlK5_3oMCU&lc=7[/video]

[video=youtube;tMhiPba8vLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMhiPba8vLI&NR=1[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 13, 2011)

i wanna badass psychedlic painting with fractals and other crazy things in it. anyone know where i can get something of that nature? or does anyone here do their own work?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 14, 2011)

Leo's in general want a lot of things ... !
_Character trait_ ....

Perhaps one day ... you will find your Print ...
not out of *want* ... but because ... *it's been 
made just for you .... waiting to be discovered.*

Sounds like you know what you want !
Now Go LOOK and find it !



Perhaps that is YOUr mission.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 14, 2011)

the search begins. thanks for your guiding mind bro.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 14, 2011)

You might want to investigate these sites ...
Show us some of your ideas ... perhaps we can 
merge some things .... and personalize them for YOU.
YOU have them printed in your favorite format.







http://www.posterburner.com/home.aspx?G=GG&K=picture%20to%20poster&gclid=CNHsvNOcnKgCFYi8KgodTTU0Hw
 
http://www.portrait-painting.com/?gclid=CJjd69CdnKgCFZQbKgod-TEMHw


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 14, 2011)

Frrractal Funn! I've quite an affinity for this piece; sublime, yet intensely hpnotique.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 14, 2011)

what im thinking is similar to the colors and patterns that are seen in peyote carvings. raja ram had a badass one in one of his youtube videos. if i could ever get my dam computer working i can post sum stuff. basically my whole RIU life has been done through my samsung behold. it kinnda sucks but it would be alot worse if i couldnt keep in touch with my brothers here. you guys keep me sane and thinking.


----------



## rzza (Apr 14, 2011)

sweet new wallpapers....thanks fish


----------



## rzza (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks also for the cntrl + _ trick.
i shall use it often.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank You for paying attention ...
Do, investigate further and 
play some music tracks ...
as it kinda all goes together !


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 14, 2011)

This was my background picture for a long while


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 14, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Hmmm ... gonna shift some gears ...


(the speed paintings)
Did anyone ever play Command and Conquer Generals ???


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 14, 2011)

i did why


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 14, 2011)

hahaha just thought it was funny it was the same music that guy was painting to. One of my favorite games


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 14, 2011)

the guy was painting to the lobby music for Call of Duty black ops

hmm maybe they are the same now that i think about it.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 21, 2011)

See anyone you know?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 21, 2011)

That is a good one Friend ...
I need to study this one much closer !!


----------



## Unnk (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice additions friends ...
I got some wickedness ready .... for a reveal
a a future time junction !


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;-TXDSlhSo-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TXDSlhSo-U[/video]

[video=youtube;o2pLHLOnG6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2pLHLOnG6I&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;YIOsIbqpR5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIOsIbqpR5s&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;_DY2sXW8rq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DY2sXW8rq0[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 22, 2011)

dude thats is some dynamic art right there


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 23, 2011)

just ate a sweet tart with a drop of some local L on it 

going to go ride the bike to the subway, then go catch a sunset!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 23, 2011)

Have a great time ... do log on later if you decide to trip ballzz and entertain by the compluter !!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 23, 2011)

now thats a plan right there. if only my girlfriend would sleep for 48 hours straight, i could have me a tripstravaganza too. im in need of a night away with lucy soo bad. she just keeps calling me.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 23, 2011)

[youtube]5jk4JJ4_kq4[/youtube]


----------



## Swag (Apr 26, 2011)

I  this thread (sorry for possible repeat haven't taken the time to look through all the pages of the thread)


----------



## Unnk (May 3, 2011)

^
The Last Sandvich


Ressurection ... of this thread


----------



## heir proctor (May 5, 2011)

Is it just me...









Or is this jpg moving?


----------



## midwest reefer (May 6, 2011)

Oddly enough, the smaller the pic the less movement. Is this due to the decrease in actually eye movement?

In other words, it would be rather pointless as an avatar...


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 6, 2011)

The picture is not moving ... your brain is perceiving it to move ... it has to do with 
obviously the pattern and more importantly the color scheme.



EYES LIE .... that is the lesson here !


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 13, 2011)

Some cool pics i found recently... untooned cartoons


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 7, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 7, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 7, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 7, 2011)

midwest reefer said:


> Oddly enough, the smaller the pic the less movement. Is this due to the decrease in actually eye movement?
> 
> In other words, it would be rather pointless as an avatar...


Hmmm How Brilliant !!


----------



## NP88 (Jun 7, 2011)

^^ The catur-day of reckoning is upon us...


----------



## soul11223 (Jun 7, 2011)

Great fucking thread applause.Cheers


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 7, 2011)

Jessica Rabbit un-tooned is one weird looking bitch.. She's hotter in Toon Town


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah i saw that to lol


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 11, 2011)

few different things happen during this video, so to stay entertained the entire time play some music with it.
[video=youtube;iK4Vj2YXHU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK4Vj2YXHU0&feature=relmfu[/video]
i was jamming this song while watching that vid
[video=youtube;cbANcxs0vEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbANcxs0vEU&feature=related[/video]
skip to 1:12





[video=youtube;dkY4ft2YeFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkY4ft2YeFs&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Da'at (Jun 11, 2011)

Dude, you're messin' with me. That light was totally dancing to the music.


----------



## hiphip247 (Jun 11, 2011)

Da'at said:


> Dude, you're messin' with me. That light was totally dancing to the music.


i was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 11, 2011)

Da'at said:


> Dude, you're messin' with me. That light was totally dancing to the music.


 HAHA it totally does.. thats nuts


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 12, 2011)

My avatar dances to most of the music I listen to


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Da'at (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 27, 2011)

dam. the underwater picture is almost my favorite. its the bic lighter. so simple, so beautiful.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 27, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> dam. the underwater picture is almost my favorite. its the bic lighter. so simple, so beautiful.


shows us how much there is in that moment haha


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 27, 2011)

Breathtaking


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 6, 2011)

I am on Fire !

The Needles R GURD 











[video=youtube;mU1tgAtVMGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU1tgAtVMGk&feature=related[/video][video=youtube;HD12hFvDzhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD12hFvDzhg&feature=related[/video]

Follow me through the Gate PLZ ...



















[video=youtube;hhdz5cIdnp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhdz5cIdnp4&feature=related[/video][video=youtube;l857Pq9_ewk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l857Pq9_ewk&feature=related[/video][video=youtube;GTWkUnAubIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTWkUnAubIk&feature=related[/video][video=youtube;rlMkJLojg60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlMkJLojg60&feature=related[/video]
















_WE ARE ONE i am U

_[video]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6031/5906541491_0c32f3cb2d_b.jpg[/video]
_ 


_


----------



## Annabel Lee (Jul 6, 2011)

here are some I like. The others I have are from the other thread of this topic, lol. The butterfly one was flapping it's wings while I was watching it on lucy.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes MaaM !
And everything is Morphing !
Lee ... check out this little dude ...
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=163322140350407&oid=160318437312545&comments


----------



## Annabel Lee (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL, are you tripping right now?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 6, 2011)

[video]http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumb_74/1154096185mJ83Z9.jpg[/video]
I HAVe studied in Egypt.





Climbed some interesting Mountains IN SINAI 












I love to dive in Dehab ...

That is ONE of our PORTALS !


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;iL7dsBKGkoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL7dsBKGkoY[/video][video=youtube;SJKjUHGKqVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJKjUHGKqVg&feature=relmfu[/video][video=youtube;JIfzcoPT5mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIfzcoPT5mg&feature=relmfu[/video][video=youtube;yzh4A8nvLtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzh4A8nvLtA&feature=relmfu[/video][video=youtube;6t_bvjBfDd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t_bvjBfDd8&feature=watch_response[/video][video=youtube;yml1lwsO6Zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yml1lwsO6Zs&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## razorbackred (Aug 16, 2011)

any new pics?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 17, 2011)

ah yes, this thread  i remember now how it takes 4 minutes to load the 40 posts a page


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> ah yes, this thread  i remember now how it takes 4 minutes to load the 40 posts a page


  LOLOL funny as hell lol not for me its loads quite fast


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 17, 2011)

because it is pre cached for you.... delete your history/cache and refresh this page and youll see


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## razorbackred (Sep 6, 2011)

can we get some design pix of hot chicks? i love them.. thanks in advanced repped!


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 23, 2012)

A tasteful serving of candy for ye ol' HS stompin grounds.. Lap it up Dregz !!  And be warned while viewing under her INfluence, friends.. it's double the trouble! HEY!!





Nails it, No?

love you


----------



## itsallinthewrist (Mar 23, 2012)

big ups on the thread brotha keep em coming


----------



## ohmy (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## weasels911 (Mar 23, 2012)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> A tasteful serving of candy for ye ol' HS stompin grounds.. Lap it up Dregz !!  And be warned while viewing under her INfluence, friends.. it's double the trouble! HEY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you post again.
That definately screams needlepoint to me.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 27, 2012)

cannabis420420 said:


>



wow... i can just imagine the clouds floating off the reflection of the water.... with the continents being so sparkly.... fuckkkkkk me...


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 21, 2012)

I miss this thread, and some of the people that aren't here anymore . I wanted to bump this for anyone that hasn't seen it, and for those that remember it. these pictures are amazing when you're tripping, and when you're not. i made this account after viewing this thread 

we need more eye candy!!!b


----------



## Derple (Dec 22, 2012)

Bookmarked this thread, there's that many good images in it. C:


----------



## loquacious (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Impman (Aug 15, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> I miss this thread, and some of the people that aren't here anymore . I wanted to bump this for anyone that hasn't seen it, and for those that remember it. these pictures are amazing when you're tripping, and when you're not. i made this account after viewing this thread
> 
> we need more eye candy!!!b


thanks Skuxx! did not know it. now im happier all around


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 13, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 14, 2019)

This is going back!! Canndo and MrEduck were shamans around this bitch


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 21, 2019)

Ya ya ya.


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 22, 2019)

Lmao dont go getting all jealous on me


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 26, 2019)

This thread is amazing to look at while on Level 1.
Especially LSD or MDMA... or Both!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 26, 2019)




----------

